# Accordance Bible Software



## Ranger (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone have this program? I've been using Logos and Bibleworks for years, but am considering selling some of my PC stuff to get a Mac just for this program.

I have the demo on one of the student ministry's old iBooks at church, and it blows my mind. It's so fast, and streamlined.

Any thoughts? Check the scholars demo out at http://www.accordancebible.com


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 7, 2005)

The guys I know that have Accordance love it. The problem with it that I see is that it is for Mac. I can't see spending such a huge amount of cash to have a program that is probably only a bit better than Bibleworks. The fact that Macs have so little software, and are about twice the price of the average PC means I probably won't ever own one. I can reboot my PC occasionally and not complain when I have $500-700 in my pocket.


----------



## Ranger (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah I really fear making that type of switch since I am so used to the PC World. Really though, outside of my bible software, mozilla and Word, I don't use much other software.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 7, 2005)

I have some older Accordance stuff, and I like(d) it. My Mac is not an internet machine (and I'm having other problems with it) so I'm stuck in two half-worlds. Nothing for my PC, and my old Mac (which I still like alright) is just a nice paperweight right now.

(sniff)


----------

